# Fresh Meat



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Picked it up today....1972 B3.....nice case, needs work though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Freash Meat*

Sweet rich..... you keep finding them :stirpot:..or is it they find you ?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Freash Meat*

The real thing! Nice score. I feel my (flash)back hurtin'...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Freash Meat*

Yup....another to add to the sea of them in my basement....god I love my wife!!! 



bluzfish said:


> The real thing! Nice score. I feel my (flash)back hurtin'...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Freash Meat*

I have a feeling she loves you too.

How do you transport the Hammonds? Do you have a truck with a power tailgate? :smile-new:

I see them come up on Kijiji for cheap or even free to a good home......but the weight of them scares me off


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Freash Meat*

My daily driver is a 3/4 ton GMC Savana cargo (no pride whatsoever). I have a 11' aluminum ramp that I got from a 5 ton and a converted wheelchair platform lift to the basement.....and me.
As for value, the B3 is by far the most expensive followed by the C3 and A100. The B3 is primarily the one I go after as it has the best resale value. The other models, particularly the spinets can be had really cheap. I don't bother with them anymore as the effort is not worth it.



Lincoln said:


> I have a feeling she loves you too.
> 
> How do you transport the Hammonds? Do you have a truck with a power tailgate? :smile-new:
> 
> I see them come up on Kijiji for cheap or even free to a good home......but the weight of them scares me off


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Freash Meat*

Have you ever considered being down in the basement under a dim light wearing a Phantom of the Opera mask playing the B3 really loud when your wife comes home from work?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Freash Meat*

No he hasn't .. but he's taking her on vacation this week !!!!



bluzfish said:


> Have you ever considered being down in the basement under a dim light wearing a Phantom of the Opera mask playing the B3 really loud when your wife comes home from work?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Freash Meat*

lol...Since I'm a guitar player and can't play any keyboards at all, playing anything would probably scare the shit out of her.....or REALLY piss her off.....and I don't want to do that!



bluzfish said:


> Have you ever considered being down in the basement under a dim light wearing a Phantom of the Opera mask playing the B3 really loud when your wife comes home from work?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Freash Meat*

Awesome. There's just nothing like the real deal.

Similarly, there's no substitute for a real Leslie. I've tried so many simulators and they sound good, but not like standing in a room with a Leslie.

Congrats. I'm glad people are preserving these beauties..


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Freash Meat*

Seeing that brought back memories, I was selling those new in 1969/70 in Vancouver, a B3 and a Leslie. The British Properties in West Vancouver was a popular destination for those.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Freash Meat*

It's interesting that by that time, Hammond pretty well did away with their tone cabinets. You could still get 'em but most organs were sold with Leslies. A practice not lost on the fact that Laurens himself was out of the picture. He was the one most opposed to the Leslie in any way, shape or form.



fredyfreeloader said:


> Seeing that brought back memories, I was selling those new in 1969/70 in Vancouver, a B3 and a Leslie. The British Properties in West Vancouver was a popular destination for those.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Freash Meat*









Here's my B3. Much lighter and I don't have to dust it. If had the cash, I'd love a real one though.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Freash Meat*

I automatically thought of this thread when I came across this story on the Ottawa Citizen site this morning: http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/abandoned-organ-strikes-sour-note-with-park-piano-project

Neil


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Freash Meat*



Option1 said:


> I automatically thought of this thread when I came across this story on the Ottawa Citizen site this morning: http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/abandoned-organ-strikes-sour-note-with-park-piano-project
> 
> Neil


In Edmonton, there is a piano project where refurbished pianos are scattered around public areas of the city. This video is of a homeless, self-taught man caught on video as he sat down to play an original composition.

[video=youtube_share;aTsMTIofG2Q]http://youtu.be/aTsMTIofG2Q[/video]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Freash Meat*

I know Sandy. She and her husband sent me the pics. Unfortunately, pump organ repair is a lost art and the value of the repaired instrument usually is far less than that the service would cost :-(



Option1 said:


> I automatically thought of this thread when I came across this story on the Ottawa Citizen site this morning: http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/abandoned-organ-strikes-sour-note-with-park-piano-project
> 
> Neil


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Freash Meat*



bluzfish said:


> In Edmonton, there is a piano project where refurbished pianos are scattered around public areas of the city. This video is of a homeless, self-taught man caught on video as he sat down to play an original composition.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;aTsMTIofG2Q]http://youtu.be/aTsMTIofG2Q[/video]



I watched a city of Edmonton worker in orange coveralls & work boots sit down at one of those pianos during his lunch break this summer. The guy was incredible! I overheard him tell his co-workers he was a concert pianist with a masters in music but it didn't pay the bills. They were
shooting song requests at him, he could play anything........ unreal


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Freash Meat*



nonreverb said:


> I know Sandy. She and her husband sent me the pics. Unfortunately, pump organ repair is a lost art and the value of the repaired instrument usually is far less than that the service would cost :-(


years ago a buddy of mine repaired one of those old pump organs by powering it with an electrolux vacuum cleaner (the bellows were rotten). At the time I remember looking at the bellows and thinking you must have needed "good legs" to play those old babies.


----------

